

How My Online Video Site Went From Being On Death Row To Financial Successful. - doc-film
http://startupcrunch.org/how_my_online_video_site_went_from_being_on_death_row_to_financial_successful

======
chaosmachine
_"viewers simply did not miss what they had never seen"_

That's an important lesson for any site thinking about setting up a paywall.

